# What would you do ...



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you when your home alone & your husband is at work & let's say you go back to sleep after he has left for work & ah you have a very HOT & STEAMY DREAM and well let's say your dream awakes U feeling like U need something & that your very wet down below what do you do ...

01. Masterbate & take maters into your own hands w/ the help of a viabrator & some lubricatating gel all over the vibrator and then turn it on & well you get the idea.

02. Do you just take a shower or bath & forget all about it and try and get your man home & share with him what happen and, see if he is willing to help out ...

Well ... it happened to me today and I had to take matters into my own hands behind locked doors so tell me what would you do ??


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> I like to wait. Sometimes it's tough to hold off, but it's so much better with him. Usually when I'm in one of those moods, we talk about it throughout the day. I call him with my "breathy vixen" voice (don't really know how else to describe it) and basically taunt him with it until we get to seal the deal later on. He loves it and hates it at the same time. It's basically like phone sex but stopping it with a cliffhanger until later. It's a bit of a tease, but it makes for great sex later.



Thank you for taking notice of my post ... I thought it was going to be a waist of time to share but thank you for sharing and  I cannot call my husband at work ... well I can but it's not that easy to talk with him about what happen during the day so ... I usually just take care of the matter on my own !!


----------



## lostluv (May 12, 2008)

I prefer to take care of it then and there. If I wait the drudge of the daily grind seems to get in the way of really enjoying a recap of it later.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

lostluv said:


> I prefer to take care of it then and there. If I wait the drudge of the daily grind seems to get in the way of really enjoying a recap of it later.


thank you for sharing ... and what I ended up doing was taking care of things myself ... so thank for those who gave me some feedback !!


----------



## java (Jan 15, 2009)

I am with Mommy22...I could take care of things but I would much rather wait for him to come home and attack him. It's so much better with him.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

i like wait hard sometimes and to phone and text my husband describing just what i want to do when he gets home!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife likes to take care of things right then and there....sometimes for hours.

Then when I get home, she finishes the job 

her new hearthrob is the guy from the Mentalist.


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

I like to take matters in to my own hands, however I am never fully satisfied when I do it myself so it leaves me wanting more... when the kids are in bed, H and I will finish off. It leaves me wanting more all day and by the time we get to bed I am beyond ready!!


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

java said:


> I am with Mommy22...I could take care of things but I would much rather wait for him to come home and attack him. It's so much better with him.


Thank you for your feedback & yes I do from time to time attack my husband too and then he wonders: What has gotten into me ... so I guess it is a good thing !! :smthumbup:



humpty dumpty said:


> i like wait hard sometimes and to phone and text my husband describing just what i want to do when he gets home!!


Yes ... I think since my husband works for a BIG WELL KNOWN COMPANY that he is needing to be very careful on what kind of personal calls he has coming in while he is at work ...



GAsoccerman said:


> my wife likes to take care of things right then and there sometimes for hours. Then when I get home, she finishes the job


As I stated ... I did take care of things that morning & then took a HOT SHOWER to get all squeaky clean ... so that if I did get it at night ... then I would be clean for that special treat if anything. 


So, thank you for your feedback everyone !!!


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Junebug said:


> I like to take matters in to my own hands, however I am never fully satisfied when I do it myself so it leaves me wanting more... when the kids are in bed, H and I will finish off. It leaves me wanting more all day and by the time we get to bed I am beyond ready!!


I hear you there Junebug ... if I have a urge in the morning when my husband is gone & my daughter is still sleeping I go into the bedroom & lock the bedroom door & take care of all that I can alone ... then I too am ready for more and well if I get more that night ... it's a lot more fun with two instead of just 1 !!


----------



## Junebug (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, Thank God someone invented door locks, and my H was smart enough to put one on our bedroom door... it really opened things up for us knowing the kids couldn't walk in!!


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Junebug said:


> Yes, Thank God someone invented door locks, and my H was smart enough to put one on our bedroom door it really opened things up for us knowing the kids couldn't walk in!!


Junebug ... Thank you again YES LOCKS come in handy. Even though my daughter is 20 years old she knows if that bedroom door is locked she needs to KNOCK BEFORE she is let in and ah then and only then if we are not in the middle of things !!!


----------

